
Amazon's move off Oracle caused Prime Day outage - todd8
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-caused-prime-day-outage-in-warehouse.html
======
mrep
Hacker news needs some form of misleading/clickbait title flag. The article is
actually about package delays at one of their warehouses during prime day and
not the prime day website outages which were caused by their nosql database
sable [0].

[0] (ironically, also cnbc): [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/19/amazon-internal-
documents-wh...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/19/amazon-internal-documents-
what-caused-prime-day-crash-company-scramble.html)

Edit: wow, I don't mean actually flagged and taken off the front page since
there was some interesting content in there. I think the flag should just
prepend the title with something like [Misleading title] so that users know it
does not fully summarize the content of the article.

~~~
repolfx
I vouched for it. This is clearly tech related, interesting and speaks to an
issue of our time - the move to/from the cloud. The headline isn't entirely
wrong ... there were two outages on Prime Day and the move off Oracle DB was
the cause of one of them, but it could also be clarified. It's a minor issue.

I suspect it may just get flagged again because it paints Oracle in a good
light. Apparently that is now unspeakable wrongthink and anything that implies
Oracle might not be 100% suck needs to be hidden, lest the idea spread.

------
geoah
Non amp link: [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-
cause...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-caused-prime-
day-outage-in-warehouse.html)

------
jchw
>The outage underscores the challenge Amazon faces as it looks to move
completely off Oracle's database by 2020, and how difficult it is to re-create
that level of reliability.

Without much of the technical details, that is quite a conclusion to come to.
I mean, migrating a site as huge as Amazon.com from one database technology to
another is going to be insanely challenging even if they have the absolute
best database technology in the world.

I'm sure their database technology is up to the task, but it is probably going
to be challenging to iron out the issues without impacting users. They've had
decades to iron out issues with their Oracle databases.

------
philjackson
Sounds like Oracle wrote that to me!

